# وصلني صنف من عسل النحل الفاخر الأصلي (( السدر الجبلي الكشميري )) المضمون مخبريا



## مسوقة26 (19 مارس 2012)

@بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم@​​




ولله الحمد وصلني صنف من عسل النحل الفاخر الأصلي (( السدر الجبلي الكشميري )) المضمون مخبريا بأسعار مناسبة معقولة أرخص من المعروض في السوق سواء مفرق أو جملة​​




ولذلك عروضنا في البيع راح تكون بالمفرق والجملة ( وأسعار الجملة تبدأ من 100 كيلو إلى 1000 كيلو يعني طن )​​




وشعارنا الصدق والتميز والدقة في المواعيد والأسعار المناسبة​​




أصناف العسل المتوفرة مع الصور:​​

عسل سدر جبلي فاخر أصلي درجة أولى .( 95ريال الكيلو) (الجملة سعر خاص)وسعر جملة الجملة خاص جدا​​



ونبدأ بعرض شهادة التحليل المخبري للعسل وهي شهادة على تميزه وتفرده وانه عسل علاجي من الدرجة الأولى فاخر​​









​









​​




والصورة التالية لطلبيات معدة للشحن والارسال لزبائن من زبائننا حيا الله الجميع ماشاء الله تبارك الله​​






للطلب والحجز 
أم راشد
0536357385​​
*وهذه صورة التقرير المخبري ويظهر فيه السكروز 1,5 والحد المسموح فيه 5 والانزيم 20 أي عسل علاجي ولله الحمد والمنة *

http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xcdqzmuteyxc

فوائد العسل

*1-ثبت أن كيلو واحد من العسل يفيد الجسم بمقام 3.5 ك لحم أو 12 ك خضار أو 5 كحليب*
*2-تعويض السكريات المستهلكة بالجسم بسبب المجهود الجسمانى أو الذهنى وذلك لاحتوائه على الجلوكوز السهل الأمتصاص والتمثيل بالجسم والفركتوز البطئ الأمتصاص والذى يحفظ سكر الدم*
*3-مادة علاجية ووقائية وغذائية عاليةالقيمة فهى مفيدة للأطفال والكبار على السواء فهو لا يمكث فى المعدة طويلا إذ أنه سريع الهضم كما يمتص بسرعة داخل الجهاز الليمفاوى ليصل إلى الدم*
*4-علاج اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمى فهو يزيد من نشاط الامعاء ولا يسبب تخمر لمرضى الجهازالهضمى ولا يسبب تهيج لجدران القنوات الهضمية ويعمل على تنشيط عملية التمثيل الغذائى بالأنسجة ويجعل عملية الإخراج سهلة*
*5-يلغى تأثير الحموضة الزائدفى المعدة فيمنع الأصابة بقرحة المعدة والأثنى عشر و يكون العسل مخلوطا بحبوب اللقاح وغذاء الملكات دهان نافع( لتسكين الآلام - الاسراع فى التئام الأنسجة فىجميع أنواع الجروح - مضاد للبكتريا والجراثيم والفطريات)لإحتوائه على (الإنهبين ـحمض الفورميك)*
*6-علاج إلتهاب الكبد المزمن وإلتهاب الحويصلة المراريةوالمساعدة فى تفتيت حصواتها عن طريق تناول يوميا(عسل - حبوب اللقاح)*
*7-يعمل العسل على علاج أمراض القلب وتقوية عضلة القلب لوجود سكرالجلوكوز بالعسل والذى يغذى عضلة القلب – المؤتمرالطبى العالمى لفسيولوجياالاعضاء1901 ــ كل يوم (100 – 150 جم)*
*8-علاج ضعف البنية و فقر الدم و رفعنسبة الهيموجلوبين بالدم وزيادة وزن الأطفال الضعاف لإحتوائه على )فيتامين ب 12و فيتامين ج)*
*9-يخفف من حدة الأرق ويساعد على النوم السريعالهادئ*
*10-يستخدم فى علاج الصداع العصبى والالتهاب العصبى لإحتوائه على) فيتامين ب1)*
*11-علاج الروماتيزم والتهاب المفاصل ( بالعسل وحبوب اللقاح وغذاء الملكات)*
12-مقاومة الضعف الجنسى والعقم
*13-يعمل على تحسين نمو العظام والأسنان والوقاية من خطر الكساح للأطفال لإحتوائه على ( الكالسيوموالفوسفور)*
*14-مزيل جيد للكحة وذو تأثير ملطف لإلتهاب اللوزتين والحلق*
*15-يفيد فى حالات صعوبة الأبتلاع وجفاف الحلق والسعال الجاف*
*16-يفيد فى تغذية المرضى فى دور النقاهة ومقاومة الشيخوخة وفى حالةالغيبوبة*
*17-يفيد الحوامل أثناء الحمل والولادة ويعمل على علاج القيئ وتقوية إنقباض الرحم أثناء الولادة و مفيد للاطفال عند التسنين*
*18-يمنع الأصابة بالسرطان حيث وجد أن العمليات الجراحية لا تستطيع علاج السرطان المتشعب بالمخ إلا بعد وقف تشعبه ثم تجمعيه فى منطقة واحدة حتى يمكن إستأصاله و قد نجح فى ذلك ( العسل و حبة البركة)*
*19-يعتبر العسل مانع للنزيف الدموى ويحفظ قلويةالدم مما يساعد فى التغلب على الأجهاد لإحتوائه على ( فيتامين k )*
*20-يساعد على تحسين القدرة على الأبصار لإحتوائه على ( فيتامين ب 2)*
*21-يعالج الألتهبات والأمراض الجلدية ويمنع حدوثها لإحتوائه على ( فيتامين ب3)*
*22-يعمل على مقاومة الميكروبات العنقودية والسبحية ويعالج قرحة (الفراش-السرطانية-الاستوائية)*
*23-يمنع الأصابة بالاكزميا والقوباءوالصدفية والدمامل لإحتوائه على ( فيتامين هـ)*
*24-مفيد جدا للألتهبات الرئوية وأمراض الجهاز التنفسى ونزلات البرد والسل الرئوى مع اللبن*
*25-يعتبرالعسل علاج ناجح للأمراض العصبية ويعتبر العسل كذلك علاج ناجح جدا للأدمان*
26-بالنسبة للرياضين
*(مصدر جيد وسهل للطاقة والفيتامينات – ذو مذاق مميز ومحبوب – يحافظ على الوزن)*
27-بالنسبة للأطفال
*(زيادة وزنهم – وقايتهم من كثير منالأمراض – علاج أمراض الأطفال كالدوسنتاريا والإسهال المعدى – زيادة نسبة الهيموجلوبين بالدم – رفع كفائة جهاز المناعة ـ مطهر للأمعاء ـ ملين لطيف)*
*ملاحظة العسل لا يعطى للأطفال ما دون السنتين*
28-بالنسبة للأم و الرضيع
*مفيد للام المرضع حيث يعوضها ما تفقده منفيتامينات و أملاح معدنية و سكريات كما أنه يفيد الطفل حيث ( يزيد من إدرار اللبن ـيزيد من المحتوى الغذائى و الأجسام المضادة بلبن الثدى ـ دعم مقاومة الطفل للأمراض)*


للطلب والحجز 
أم راشد​​

0536357385
والشحن في كافة شركات الشحن السريعة​​


----------

